# My 20H, 20L, and 75gallon tanks.



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been here a while, and I noticed the other day that I have never shown any of my tanks unless I had something going wrong. It has taken me a whole year from starting with a single 15gal to get to where I am. I have had so many Ups and downs just as everyone else has, but for some of the downs, most of the time you have been here to help, so thank you everyone! I only have 3 tanks with fish in them now, but I am cycling a 55gal and restoring a 200gal for my main display. Here is what I have so far:

My neolamprologus multifasciaitus tank is a 20L with a topfin 20 HoB filter. There are 4 adults and about 7 babies.









































My planted low light 20H community tank with my male betta(his name is Cosmo and he has a lot of personality), 2 mystery snails, a few ghost shrimp, and 4 what I believe to be platies, I have a cascade HoB filter and a sponge filter in this tank.









































My 75 gal tank has a few SA but mostly frontosa, I know your not supposed to keep SA and African cichlids together. I came home with the green severums from a fish auction expecting to take them to my LFS, but I fell in love. The geo was my first cichlid that I have ever had, and the 75 is the only tank big enough to comfortably house him. And before I get flamed for keeping frontosa in a 75gal, I am currently over halfway through restoring a 200gal(7x2x2) to house them before they get too big, for now they are small enough to be housed in the tank. Everyone gets along very well, and I haven't had any aggression issues. It's my favorite tank to watch to relax. I have just a fluval fx5 with a spraybar on this tank. There are 1 Burundi and 7 mpimbwe frontosa, 2 green severums, 1 geophagus steindacneri, and 1 sailfin pleco.

































































Let me know what you think, and thanks for looking!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Love the tanks, they are really nice and I can't wait to see the other 55 and the 200


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good looking tanks.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will be sure to post pics when I get the others stocked or filled


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

very nice looking tanks, definetly wanna see that 200g up and running lol, also that's a badass pic of your pleco, very cool


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice! keep up go work.They look well maintained.Betta looks a liitle nipped(thought to be tough fish {since called fighting fish}) ,some long finned fish(man made {not what wild bettas are}) have trouble swimming fast enough to escape being nipped by faster(not necessarily meaner) fish . Tanks look great though.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Nice! keep up go work.They look well maintained.Betta looks a liitle nipped(thought to be tough fish {since called fighting fish}) ,some long finned fish(man made {not what wild bettas are}) have trouble swimming fast enough to escape being nipped by faster(not necessarily meaner) fish . Tanks look great though.


Actually, he is a crowntail betta, when I got him he developed fin rot, when his rays grew back, they grew back split *J/D* and the color changed to white. I don't think the platies would have bothered him.

Thank you for your compliments


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

very well then. Really nice tanks! good work.


----------

